# new deftones track



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

feast your ears on this - its amazing!!






looking forward to them at download!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

How amazing?!? Can't wait for the record, the last few were a bit so-so IMHO.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice one,I am a big fan of the tone's


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

its out in may, i do like the previous albums, they are all really good - but hand on heart white pony is my favourite album of all time! needless to say i cant wait for this one!


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

Loving this track. I only discovered them recently.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

MX is my favourite song.. Love the deftones!


----------

